# Sub Available in South Jersey



## NJConstruction (Aug 18, 2005)

This is going to be my first year plowing and I figure it would be better to get some experience first before trying to bid on my own accounts. I have a Ram 2500 with an 8' plow, good sized snowthrower, and no objection to buying a spreader if you need me to salt. Anyhow, if anyone has some work for me, let me know. Thanks.


----------

